

Social networking sites: do not pry, says online community - Delmar
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/blog/2009/mar/25/myspace-twitter-facebook-monitoring

======
kkocis
The beauty in social networking sites is that they seem to police themselves.
When people see things that disturb them, the point it out to their peers, and
if that garners interest, it goes to the site managers. A prime example are
"hate pages" that sometimes make it onto MySpace. The community polices and
reports the misuse and the page is removed. I don't see any reason for the
government to regulate another aspect of our lives...

~~~
Delmar
I just got asked (today) to join a Facebook group called "Will Not Pay For
Facebook. We are gone if that happens." Curious to see how popular the
sentiment is, and how it pans out...

